# Knife Chatter. Show and Tell!



## Modernflame

My fascination with shiny, glowy things is well documented, but I like sharp, pointy objects just as much. It's a fine day for friendly knife chatter, so tell us about your edged matter separation implements. Why did you choose them? What makes them exciting for you? Did you buy them? Inherit them? Sound off if you love cutlery! Following is my humble collection in chronological order by purchase date. 

1) Spyderco Endura. Purchased circa 2005. Blade steel: VG-10


I bought this at a local gun shop during my days of supervising security guards overnight. Despite being a large knife, it's quite thin and rides well in my back pocket. At the time, I liked the 4" blade, the strong lock, and the robust saber grind. Today, I prefer blades with thinner, slicier geometry.












2) Chris Reeve Knives Inkosi. Purchased April, 2019. Blade steel: CPM S35VN


The goal was to invest in one high end knife and marry it. Subsequent purchases reveal the self deception, but this remains my every day knife. I respect the maker and love the overall aesthetic, especially with the insingo blade. I won't argue with those who don't see the value, but this thing gives me a rush every time I touch it. For me, the main selling points are the simple construction, easy disassembly, the large sharpening choil, over sized pivot and stop pin, and the ceramic lock bar interface. It manages to be elegant without being flashy. Muggles hardly notice it.











3) Benchmade "Super" Freek. Purchased May, 2019. Blade steel. CPM M4


It's just sick, isn't it? My photos don't do justice, but the color, texture and ergonomics are awe inspiring. This was my first super steel. The thin blade stock and full flat grind combine for slicing nirvana. Because of this knife, my wife has a new reason to laugh at me: I break down cardboard boxes with giddy enthusiasm. It flies right through.



















4) Spyderco PM2. Purchased June, 2019. Blade steel. CPM S110V


This knife and I got off to a slow start. I bought it because of the blade steel, flat grind, and compression lock. Sharpening this knife is a form of medieval torture, even with diamond abrasives. After three attempts, I finally carved out a razor edge. The factory edge was not impressive. 











5) Bark River Knives JX6. Purchased September, 2019. Blade steel: Elmax


The craftsmanship is exquisite. I wouldn't wear this sheath on my belt, but it works well as a pocket slip. This knife makes me wish I had more things to cut! The convex grind is still a question mark for me, but it responds well to stropping. I bought it because I'm exploring small, pocket sized fixed blades. This is the only knife I've ever bought that was snobbishly sharp out of the box.






6) Benchmade Hidden Canyon: Purchased October, 2019. Blade steel: CPM S30V


I've wanted one of these since I first saw one. The wooden handle scales and leather sheath have a classic, rugged appeal. I'm no hunter but this serves well in a utility capacity. There were two quality control issues out of the box. First, the knife cut _deep_ into the leather welt when taking the knife in and out of the sheath. Second, the edge grind was so uneven that I thought the tip was bent when I unboxed it. Even my wife noticed it. One side was ground at about 18 degrees, while the other was at roughly 30. I was shocked that it passed QC. After thoughts of returning it, I decided to fix both problems. I removed about 1/4" of material from the welt and reground the blade to 17 degrees per side with a lovely polish. It is now a fine cutting tool.


----------



## nbp

Oooh this could be fun; I like matter separators too! Sharp rocks or metal are probably some of the oldest tools in existence, and I don’t think they’ll ever cease being some of our most used tools. 

I think I got my first knife when I was around 5 years old or so. A small red plasticky lockback folder I snagged from the items to give or throw away when my great grandfather died. I had it for years. It has been lost to the sands of time, but in the 27 years since, more than a few blades have come and gone through my pockets. Some cheap, some expensive. Some loved, some not so much. But unless I’m in the shower, in bed, or in a place like a plane where it’s prohibited, there is a knife in my pocket. [emoji4]


----------



## Modernflame

nbp said:


> ...but in the 27 years since, more than a few blades have come and gone through my pockets.



Where are the photos, bro? This is show and tell!


----------



## nbp

Haha, I’ll have to take a few and post them up. It’s always such a process to upload photos.  

Ti framelocks and automatics have been my main interests the last couple of years though.


----------



## bigburly912

It definitely is a process since we can’t post pictures from the app anymore. I’ll have to throw some up when I get time to put them on a host site. Gonna enjoy this thread!!


----------



## Modernflame

Understood. It took me quite a while to create the OP. Please take your time. I wanna see blades!


----------



## xxo

I am into knives as well, pretty much since I was 5 also maybe before that when I first noticed my Grandpa using a pocket knife bundling up news papers with twine for recycling (before recycling was a thing) and asked him about it.....turns out he had his knife since he was a kid and used it on his trap line around the farm he grew up on in Queens and sold the furs in Manhattan for fur coats and carried the same knife until he was an old man. And he told me about a relative who used a pocket knife to free a life boat full of people from a ship that was sinking fast after being torpedoed, “a man should have a knife” Grandpa said. 

I got my first pocket knife at 5 (cut myself with it and got it taken away for a while) and carried a knife every day to school from the 2nd​ grade on through high school and most days ever since.

I'm into Spyderco, Cold Steel, Victorinox and Leatherman mostly, plus a bunch of different machetes and a few odds and ends, like Douk Douks which I posted about:









https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?459771-Douk-Douks


I don't have much more in the way of photos ATM having lost most of them to computer crashes and photobucket going haywire.


----------



## Modernflame

xxo said:


> ...when I first noticed my Grandpa using a pocket knife bundling up news papers with twine for recycling (before recycling was a thing) and asked him about it.....turns out he had his knife since he was a kid and used it on his trap line around the farm he grew up on in Queens and sold the furs in Manhattan for fur coats and carried the same knife until he was an old man. And he told me about a relative who used a pocket knife to free a life boat full of people from a ship that was sinking fast after being torpedoed, “a man should have a knife” Grandpa said.



Grandpa's are priceless. Both of mine have passed on, but they were were WWII veterans and stalwart men of example. "A man should have a knife." This is the reason why I ended up with a pocket knife when I was eight years old. Like you, I lost my knife privileges due to tomfoolery, but I've never lost my love of cutlery. As a young man, my interest waned because I did not know how to sharpen. There were no YouTube vidoes in those days. More recently, my discovery of sharpening has awakened my dormant love of blades. Great photos!


----------



## nbp

Those douk douks are neat looking knives; definitely a style I am not familiar with. 

My grandpa has carried a pocketknife my whole life as well. He was a camper, deer hunter and fisherman for much of his life so he just always had one on hand. He just turned 90 but still lives on his own and carries a swiss army knife in his pocket everyday. Funny story: the SAK he has now my parents got him quite a few years ago (I cannot recall what happened to his previous one). Naturally, I just had to see it and play with it before we gave it to him! In the process, of course I sliced open my knuckle leaving a trail of blood through his garage. Lol. I still have a scar from that. 

I was at grandpa’s house a couple weeks ago to do some work on the house and on his dresser he has his little pile of EDC items. He had a couple flashlights, a pen, comb, etc. Probably his SAK goes there at night. I definitely take after him! I think I see where my EDC tendencies come from.


----------



## xxo

Unfortunately my Grandpa passed when I was fairly young. There's a lot I would like to talk with him about. He never was much of a talker unless he had something to say and there were a point to it. I often wonder what he would think of all of the fancy knives that I have when he got by with one little slip joint knife that he always kept razor sharp, for basically his whole life (he did send away for a SAK or SAK knockoff from a mail order catalog shortly before he died).


The Douk Douks were created by Gaspard Cognet in France in the 1920's as a cheap knife to sell to the French colonies in Melanesia - Cognet picked the Douk Douk figure out of a book and it nearly doomed the knife from the start. In Melanesia Douk Douks were gangsters that terrorized the local population who despised them. Cognet tried selling the knife in North Africa and the predominant Muslim population was not too keen on the little Douk Douk dude on the handles at first but it caught on in a big way being used for just about everything a knife could be used for including shaving. The Douk Douk had become a staple in North Africa. 


Douk Douks where all but unknown outside French colonial areas until after the Algerian war when refugees and returning French soldiers brought them back to France. Since then different handle engravings have been offered, including a squirrel for the French market, a Tuareg Cross for Muslims who object to Douk Douk and Tiki for Polynesia. 


All of these are simple single blade slip joints with folded metal handles that makes them extremely thin. The Douk Douks generally have carbon steel blades and blued carbon steel handles, though they also make a version with a stainless blade and nickel plated handle. The Tiki generally has a nickel handle with a blued carbon steel blade ground a little extra thin (Douk Douks are ground thin to begin with). The _l'Écureuil_ (Squirrel) version has a spear point blade a lot like they use on SAKs.


----------



## xxo

An old photo of some of my favorite pocket knives:


----------



## peter yetman

They've just become my favourites too.
As I know nothing, would you mind doing a name check, please?
Thank you.
P


----------



## xxo

Starting with the ones on the left/pointing right, top to bottom:

Spyderco Stretch (one of the most ergonomic knives out there)

Spyderco Endura 4 Wave (opens itself when drawn from the pocket)

Spyderco Calypso Jr. (sort of a cult classic spyderco)

On the right pointing left:

Spyderco UK Pen Knife (non locking sub 3" knife originally intended for the UK market)

Kershaw Double Duty (lightweight one hand opening 2 blade knife)

Stainless Douk-Douk (posted above)


----------



## Modernflame

I like the Stretch because it departs from the traditional Spyderco "bird bill" blade shape. You've already spoken of the Douk-Douk, but would you mind saying a few words about the others? What made them appealing to you?


----------



## xxo

The Calypso JR was one of the first Spyderco knives I owned. I had a Endura before that and I wanted something smaller with a full flat grind so I got the Calypso Jr instead of a Delica – glad I did because not only does the full flat grind make it a better slicer but the ergonomics are vastly improved. It is genius the way Sal came up with that handle design, especially how the blade coil is mated with the handle forming a finger groove making the handle feel much bigger than it is – extremely secure and comfortable. The Calypso Jr was a hit with die hard Spyderco fans but it never really caught on with the public the way the Delica did and was soon discontinued. A lot of us pestered Sal for a Sprint run and eventually he relented with a batch with gray handles – the one in the photo is from this sprint run.


I got the UKPK because it was similar to the Calypso Jr in form and function but has a wire clip, which I really like and much prefer to flat clips. I thought the lack of a lock would be an issue but it hasn't been a problem at all....with that choil design your finger won't get cut because your finger keeps the blade from closing. Not having a lock is convenient for most light EDC tasks because you don't have to disengage a lock to close it.


Many of us used to improvise waves for our Enduras sometimes by grinding one into the blade or adding one to the Spyder hole – I ran a couple of flex cuffs through the hole in my old Endura and it worked great the blade snapped open as it cleared my pocket. Spyderco eventually came out with a official wave model which is shown in the photo, this works just as good if not better than the old improvised versions. Sal picked a blue jean colored handle for this one.


I also like the shape of the Stretch blade (most other Spyderco blades remind me of sails), the tip is a little more pointy without being too pointy or weak and best of all it has a good bit more belly. The Stretch slices like a laser. A Stretch bit my real good one time when I used it to cut a zip tie. The Stretch has similar ergos to the Calypso Jr and UKPK with a little bigger handle that really feels great. The Size of the stretch is just right for most uses, not too big, not too small. The Stretch would be the perfect knife if it had a wire clip.


I like the looks of traditional multi blade slip joint knives but I find most of them to be too heavy. The Double Duty has traditional good looks but is nice and light so I hardly notice it when I carry it in the bottom of my pocket. Other advantages are it's one hand opening blades and liner locks. A very well made knife with thin ground blades that cut like a breeze. Unfortunately the Double Duty is long discontinued.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

I used to buy matter separators in much the same way newbies buy flashlights... my first question was "How much matter can it separate in one swing?" Those now decorate the entrance to my home.
The sword though... that was actually the start of Thor's Hammer Custom Leather... so it's special, and none of the swords and axes are actual wall decoration, even though they are decorating the walls.

My CRK Inkosi is my EDC along with a SAK mini-champ... though I have CRKT, Benchmade, MicroTech...






The spear by the pole axe is actually used quite frequently, and has taken quite a few rattlers heads.
Oh, and those canes behind the spear and pole axe... of course those are sword canes.

And the folders and fixed...


----------



## Modernflame

Benchmade Bushcrafter, Ka Bar USMC field knife. I also see a CRK Inkosi, a CRK Nyala, an automatic Benchmade (stimulus?), a micotech auto (don't know the model name)..and that's the extent of my knowledge. 

You've also got a spyderco something or other along with a benchmade of some sort with a G-10 handle.


----------



## wraithpc

More of a knife guy then lights, but not by much. here are some of my more recent modern acquisitions. 

Spydiechef and a MCBee





Massdrop Keen





ZT920 and 456





St. Nicks Shaman





Left to right: Para 3, Shirogorov Neon Lite, Shirogorov F95T, Cheburkov Russky, Kizer Begleiter, Reate Epoch





Bradford Guardian, Ace Biblio





Boos Blades Smoke





Top Manix Lightweight, L-R PM2 Maxamet, M4 Shaman, another PM2





Cruwear Manix 2





Lil' Native





Kapara





Smock





Again with the Russians S125V Russky, 95 Turtle, Neon lite.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Modernflame said:


> Benchmade Bushcrafter, Ka Bar USMC field knife. I also see a CRK Inkosi, a CRK Nyala, an automatic Benchmade (stimulus?), a micotech auto (don't know the model name)..and that's the extent of my knowledge.
> 
> You've also got a spyderco something or other along with a benchmade of some sort with a G-10 handle.



Yes, the Stimulus. Microtech Ultratech. Spyderco Police (I carried one in Japan back in 97' with a fully serrated edge... was considered a saw and not a knife, and was very handy on January 17th of that year). Benchmade Volli is the one with the G-10. On the bottom is a bayonet for an Uzi (yes, very silly) and under that is a custom Damascus by Dennis Cook (now with Dawson Custom Knives). There are a few others in the Jeep that live in there.


----------



## Modernflame

wraithpc said:


> More of a knife guy then lights, but not by much...



Thanks for posting. While I realize this is a flashlight forum, I think it could use more photos like yours. Lots of gems there. What turned you on to the Spydie Chef? I've had my eye on one also.



wraithpc said:


> M4 Shaman



I love that Spyderco left those blades uncoated. Wish my Benchmade were that way!


----------



## Modernflame

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I carried one in Japan back in 97' with a fully serrated edge... was considered a saw and not a knife, and was very handy on January 17th of that year..



Was this the earthquake you referred to in another thread? Very interested to know how it came in handy.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Modernflame said:


> Was this the earthquake you referred to in another thread? Very interested to know how it came in handy.



The Great Hanshin Earthquake. Lot's of fun... well, not so much but a hell of a good experience.
I lived in Higashinadaku and about 80% of the neighborhood went crashing down. Most of the houses where quickly constructed at the end of WWII and mainly consisted of twigs and mud supporting a very heavy clay tile roof. Good for typhoons and not worth a crap for the quake that so rudely awakened me at 5:46 on the morning of January 17, 1995. Very inconsiderate if you ask me.

So, I had carried the Spyderco for a few months. I had actually purchased it in Japan (at the Tokyu Hands near Sannomia), and since it was fully serrated, Japanese law classifies (or at least did) it as a "saw" and not a knife... interesting to note that Japanese law prohibits carrying a knife over 2.5 centimeters (straight edge only) which is why so many combo edges are produced there (part serrated with the plain edge being under 2.5 centimeters). Seki City is pretty much the knife making capital of Japan (used to be swords but the round eyes sort of frowned upon that at the end of the war... I'm a round eye so no disrespect is intended).

Anyway, after being awakened and tossed from one end of my walk-in closet apartment to the other (which thankfully was relatively new and didn't come crashing down on me), I went outside to find nice piles of rubble all over where houses once stood... and the digging started. First through the roofs, then through tatami mats and floors. I used the knife a lot that day cutting through tatami mats in order to get people out of their homes.

This was the house directly across from my apartment. It was a two-story. The entire family survived which was the husband (in photo), his wife, his sister, his mother, and his young son (about 10 years old). The son was actually on the ground floor, which split and he rolled under the entire house. Took a good deal of digging to get him out. Anyway, that's how I spent that day and that Spyderco fully serrated Police Model did great work that day.






More of the neighborhood...





I lived about 100 yards to the left of the Hanshin Expressway. Made quite a noise when it fell.





And a rare and elusive picture of the round eye Hogo by one of the expressway's pillars.





I still have that Hein Gericke Concord motorcycle jacket. I did lose the Spyderco knife many, many years later when back in the States, and immediately replaced it with a non-serrated one from my previous post.

And it was this that started Hogo on the road to flashaholism with a good understanding that Mr. Murphy wrote his law for me.


----------



## Modernflame

What a terrifying experience, Hogo! The story about your Spyderco deserves to be posted on the internet. 

My Spyderco Endura was made in Seki City. Not sure if they are still being produced there, but I've often wondered why they make so many knives with VG-10. Any insight into that? Nothing wrong with that steel, just curious.


----------



## sledhead

Knives? I just came through TN on the way back from AZ. Happened upon the "Smoky Mountain Knife Works" Superstore. I could have spent a full day there. It was like the Bass Pro Shop of knives...never saw anything like it. Every knife from every manufacturer. If you ever get a chance to go do not pass it up.

Also, the "New York Custom Knife Show" is on Nov 22nd & 23rd in Jersey City. Great show if you can make it!


----------



## LTBL777

Sled,
Smokey Mountain is just great. 
Easy to spend a day there.
Ive been there a few times and always look forward to going back.


----------



## Random Dan

Ok, I'll play. I like knives.





Here we have the always there and always good Victorinox SAKs. Most knives rotate, but the farmer is always in my back pocket.





Spyderco Caly 3.5 and Benchmade 940. My two oldest and longest serving EDC knives. Arguably two of the best representatives of their respective manufacturers.





North Arm Knives Skaha. Sturdy but light linerless G10 handles and the best flipping action of any knife I've ever handled. I don't carry this one as much due to the size but I still love it.





Recently I've taken a liking to Spyderco's FRN models. They are light, strong, and good grip. Pictured here are the Chaparral LW, UKPK, and Para3 LW.





White River Knives M1 Backpacker Pro. Great for backpacking and camping trips or just daily carry anywhere that it's legal.





KH Daily Bushcrafter Mini. My favorite general purpose camping knife for when the M1 is a bit too small. Great for outdoor food prep as well.





Carothers Performance Knives Utility Field Knife. Most expensive knife I own by a good margin and, to be honest, way more knife than I need. It's truly top quality though. Nathan's attention to detail reminds me of HDS. Everything from the super comfortable handle, the grind, the steel, and the custom heat treat protocol has been perfectly dialed in. There's a reason that there's so much hype around these blades.


----------



## LTBL777

Hogo
Impressive story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Modernflame

Random Dan said:


> Ok, I'll play. I like knives...
> Carothers Performance Knives Utility Field Knife.



Thanks for the photos, Dan. You've just taught me something new. I'm really digging the looks of that Carothers Utility Field Knife. More importantly, I appreciate the way it is ground thin enough to actually cut things, which is kind of hard to find.

Thicker survival type blades have their use, of course, but it seems to me once a knife blade exceeds 4", every knife maker assumes you must be Paul Bunyon, treading off to hack down the mightiest tree in the forest with your belt knife. Most of us just need to cut stuff. 

Good choice.


----------



## Random Dan

Modernflame said:


> Thanks for the photos, Dan. You've just taught me something new. I'm really digging the looks of that Carothers Utility Field Knife. More importantly, I appreciate the way it is ground thin enough to actually cut things, which is kind of hard to find.
> 
> Thicker survival type blades have their use, of course, but it seems to me once a knife blade exceeds 4", every knife maker assumes you must be Paul Bunyon, treading off to hack down the mightiest tree in the forest with your belt knife. Most of us just need to cut stuff.
> 
> Good choice.


The "performance" in the name isn't just to sound cool. Nathan also makes knives for cutting competitions (yes that's a real thing) and regularly wins. I can't think of any other knives that match the CPK pedigree.


----------



## archimedes

Modernflame said:


> .... Thicker survival type blades have their use, of course, but it seems to me once a knife blade exceeds 4", every knife maker assumes you must be Paul Bunyon, treading off to hack down the mightiest tree in the forest with your belt knife....



The blade stock on some of those is so thick, it might actually be easier to use a herring[emoji14]


----------



## Modernflame

archimedes said:


> The blade stock on some of those is so thick, it might actually be easier to use a herring[emoji14]



It was a heavily veiled reference, but you got it! 

Ni!


----------



## archimedes

Modernflame said:


> It was a heavily veiled reference, but you got it!
> 
> Ni!



 :laughing:


----------



## nbp

How can we not say It if we don’t know what It is?!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

For my spydercos, I like a straight spine. Take a look at a PM2 and you'll see what I mean. Had this Endela (first pic, top - PM2 on bottom) modified to a straight spine. Second pic: Pacific Salt w/spine mod. Third pic: unmodded Salt 1, fourth pic is modded Salt 1 straight spine (the first one I did). All work done by Josh at Razor Edge Knives.


----------



## Modernflame

5S8Zh5 said:


> For my spydercos, I like a straight spine.



No sheepsfoot or wharncliffes for you, then? That's an interesting mod. When I first glanced at the top photo, I thought the Endella _was_ the PM2. Personally, I like to have both sorts. The strong tip of the sheepsfoot with its unsharpened swedge is great for small prying jobs. I don't allow my fingernails to get much beyond the cuticle, so I need the help. On the other hand, I have a few blades with fine tips for detail work.


----------



## Modernflame

My Opinels have healthy self esteem and don't feel intimidated in mixed company. Anyone else use these? They boast a lot of cutting performance for $15. Pictured below their braggart cousin are a pair of number 8s, one stainless and one carbon. Both are very skinny behind the edge. Both cut like a laser. I also appreciate the classic appeal.


----------



## desert.snake

Great, nice to know yours stories and opinions  Opinel cool, like Douk-Douk. But I stopped using Opinel because of the weak heel. Part of the blade can be simply torn when turning the lock ring, if you do not open the blade to the end and start rotating the ring. Now I have a whole bunch of knives, but the most used and convenient Kershaw 1510ST 440V, the best knife of 1998. This is a good hardening steel, I can’t say the exact hardness, but he is not inclined to form a lot of burrs when sharpening. Burr is easy to remove and the knife stays sharp for a long time. When I received it, its spring almost did not work, several hot oil baths cleaned it and it clicks like new.


----------



## xxo

Modernflame said:


> My Opinels have healthy self esteem and don't feel intimidated in mixed company. Anyone else use these? They boast a lot of cutting performance for $15. Pictured below their braggart cousin are a pair of number 8s, one stainless and one carbon. Both are very skinny behind the edge. Both cut like a laser. I also appreciate the classic appeal.




This is my Opinel – a No. 8 in stainless and walnut:










I slimmed down the back end of the handle to better fit my hand and pocket. I also put in a scallop in the wood under the nail nick to be able to get a pinch grip the blade making it easier to open – sort of like they did with the old easy open jack knives. I also gave it a tung oil finish for water resistance. 









It has seen a fair amount of use as a utility knife and for light food prep over the years and is still going strong. Opinels cut real well and are light and easy to carry. BTW If you are going to carry an Opinel in a pocket, don't forget to engage the twist lock to keep it closed or it is liable to open up in your pocket! Some have had problems with their Opinel handles getting wet and swelling up to the point the blade gets stuck closed - this has never happened to mine probably because of the good tung oil soak I gave it inside and out followed by infrequent conditioning with mineral oil.


----------



## bigburly912

Loving the opinels! Glad I’m not the only one that appreciates those guys.


----------



## Modernflame

The oil treatment has brought out so much character in the wood. My fear was that any sort of oil treatment would cause the wood to swell and permanently tighten the pivot. Good to know I was wrong about that.

That's a well used blade! Mine were both dull out of the box, but I find them to be very easy to sharpen.


----------



## xxo

Modernflame said:


> The oil treatment has brought out so much character in the wood. My fear was that any sort of oil treatment would cause the wood to swell and permanently tighten the pivot. Good to know I was wrong about that.
> 
> That's a well used blade! Mine were both dull out of the box, but I find them to be very easy to sharpen.



I let it soak in the oil for a day. I dropped the whole knife in the can of tung oil and let it set for a day in the sun near a window to keep the oil warm, pulled it out wiped it off and called it good. Every few years of so I give it a quick rub down with some mineral oil to keep it conditioned. 

This knife also came dull, but the thin edge make it easy to sharpen,. The steel is soft enough to sharpen with a good file if need be. I use a Sharpmaker at home but when I am out and about I have used sand paper and files - this knife has been used hard and never pampered.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Modernflame said:


> No sheepsfoot or wharncliffes for you, then?


Oh I love my wharncliffe delica PE.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Modernflame

I did some seriously unscientific edge testing on my Opinel number eight in carbon steel. It cut up a catalog easily (and not a moment too soon, as my wife may well have read said catalog and spent flashlight/knife money on said catalog's contents). I surely caught the staples as well. Then I cut a medium sized cardboard box to ribbons. At this point the edge was trashed. Just for fun, I cut up an old shoe, which worked okay despite the dull edge because of the knife's overall excellent slicing geometry. 

In a matter of minutes, I put the edge right back on. No problem. While it does not hold an edge as long as super steel, it is currently the sharpest object in the house. Initial sharpness and ease of sharpening are as important to me as edge retention. 

Now I have my eye on a Spyderco Delica with HAP 40...


----------



## xevious

Spyderco is almost ubiquitous with the folding knife blade having an enormous round open-assist cut in it. I certainly understand and appreciate cutting into a blade to provide ease of finger manipulation, in lieu of a stud that sticks out. But what of other blade modifications where the maker cuts small slots in the blade? Are they supposed to be a similar open-assist, but more passive? 

My SOG Vulcan Tanto with san mai blade has these slots while also featuring a thumb stud. But without the stud, it doesn't look to me like those slots would work for an open-assist. So is this just a cosmetic feature? In my case, I decided to make use of the slots in an unintended way.







I have flipped open the blade hard numerous times. Trits have not cracked in any way. I'm guessing that the Norland Optical adhesive set properly such that it surrounded the trits and kept them from contacting the steel. Eventually I realized I had a spare trit and decided to fill the last open slot a little differently.






Not a bad mod and it's easily reversed if I decide it's no longer useful. Acetone will melt away the NOR61 pretty easily.


----------



## bigburly912

Very old trio of worn case knives. If only they could tell their story!


----------



## Modernflame

Bigburly912 said:


> Very old trio of worn case knives. If only they could tell their story!



Like three old war veterans, sitting on the porch together in silence. How long have you had them?


----------



## bigburly912

Not long at all. Bought all of them off the same seller. I love case knives in any condition. : ) the center knife smells just like the coal mines, it’s weird but it reminds me of being a young kid and having dad get off work.


----------



## peter yetman

I hope you guy don't mind me asking a question...
The Spyderco Tenacious has its catch on the bottom side of the handle, as opposed to something like a the Para that has it on the top.
When you grio the Tenacious when it's open, is the re a chance of pressing in the catch with your forefinger? Also, is there a chance of catching your finger on the blade as it closes when pressing in the catch?
Thank you, I'm very uneducated on knives and knife talk, sorry.
P


----------



## Monocrom

I have a Tenacious and have never found myself accidentally pressing in on the lock release with my fore-finger, when held in a variety of grips.


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> I hope you guy don't mind me asking a question...



The tenacious has a very sturdy liner lock. No worries about dislodging it during normal use. The Para 3 uses Spyderco's compression lock, which operates in a similar way. Both are quite robust and easy to operate one handed without risk of injury. You'll just have to practice the maneuver once or twice.


----------



## Streak

I have carried one or other version of the Honey Badger Flippers for some time, they just launched their Wharncleaver in D2 with blue handle. 
Going to be doing some turkey cutting with it today.


----------



## Modernflame

Streak said:


> ...they just launched their Wharncleaver in D2 with blue handle.



Great buy and a beautiful blade! I love Wharncliff blades and sharpening choils.


----------



## Streak

Modernflame said:


> Great buy and a beautiful blade! I love Wharncliff blades and sharpening choils.



Thanks. And, when you're not sharpening it's a great finger choil allowing one to really choke up on the blade. This is the large, I think I may have to buy the medium as well while they are still in stock.
They have a huge less 25% Black Friday special on right now but it's on some of their other models. Going to grab a bunch as stocking stuffers.


----------



## Modernflame

I'm happy to see more and more D2 steel being used in sanely priced knives. Can't go wrong with good ole D2.


----------



## Monocrom

Modernflame said:


> The tenacious has a very sturdy liner lock. No worries about dislodging it during normal use. The Para 3 uses Spyderco's compression lock, which operates in a similar way. Both are quite robust and easy to operate one handed without risk of injury. You'll just have to practice the maneuver once or twice.




I wouldn't say the lock is very sturdy. On my sample, it's decently done. But definitely could be better. However, this is not surprising. Although I love Spyderco, and Sal is a good guy; the company has never been known for its liner-locks. A weak point for the brand in general.


----------



## Monocrom

Modernflame said:


> I'm happy to see more and more D2 steel being used in sanely priced knives. Can't go wrong with good ole D2.




I'll be honest, I'm not. D2 is great.... until you have to resharpen it. 
Being a tool steel, most folks love it because they can maintain that initial sharp edge. But use it too long, without maintaining the edge and thus needing to sharpen it; then it becomes a different story.


----------



## Modernflame

Monocrom said:


> ..Although I love Spyderco, and Sal is a good guy; the company has never been known for its liner-locks....



Probably true. The compression lock is their flagship, at least in my opinion. However, I subscribe to the belief that the locking device on a folding knife need only be so strong. If you're just cutting, then any of their locks should be fine. 



Monocrom said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not. D2 is great.... until you have to resharpen it.



True again. Whether this is seen as an advantage or disadvantage depends upon the user's preference.


----------



## Sos24

I have a few modern folders and several Swiss Army knives. I also have some more traditional knives that I love for their nice looks and usually non-threatening appearance. 

Here is one of my current favorite carry combinations: a Swiss Army Yeoman and Shirogorov Neon Lite.




The Yeoman is my favorite SAK with such a useful combination of Blade, combo tool, magnifying glass, phillips, and scissors. The Neon Lite is just such a smooth flipping work of art that feels like it was made for my hand.

I love the toolset of the Yeoman so much that I had a custom one made with a front scale of Timascus and an awl instead of package hook on back. This one is such a beautiful knife that sometimes I almost feel guilty using it, so in some ways I call it my holiday/special occasion SAK. It is pictured with a Case Sodbuster Jr that I got because of it being a special Navy one.





Here is also a picture of some of my other SAKs. In addition to loving the different models for their different tool sets, I also love the special edition scales. Here are a few of them - the Yeoman (also pictured above), a modified SAK that is the Yeoman toolset plus a wood saw, a Camper, and a Compact.





I always have a SAK Rambler on my keychain. It is part of a very special pair (the other being on my wife’s keys). It has a schrimshaw etching of a photo from my wedding day on one scale. 





I do not have many fixed blades, but my most prized is a Western that had been my Grandfather’s knife which my Dad gave me. it is pictured with a SAK Fieldmaster.


----------



## Modernflame

Sos24 said:


> I love the toolset of the Yeoman so much that I had a custom one made with a front scale of Timascus and an awl instead of package hook on back.



Who does your custom work?



Sos24 said:


> It is part of a very special pair (the other being on my wife’s keys). It has a schrimshaw etching of a photo from my wedding day on one scale.



Now that is something very special!


----------



## Sos24

Modernflame said:


> Who does your custom work?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something very special!



The Timascus scales Yeoman was done by Robert Lessard, also known as SakModder. The one with the Yeoman plus Wood Saw was a person on another forum, who just started getting into modding.


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks Chaps for the information.
I think I'll try a Tenacious first.
P

Edit: Just ordered one from Knives and Tools Uk. Should be here next week.


----------



## Modernflame

Congrats on the purchase! It should serve you well. I've never owned one but the word on the street is that Spyderco does a great job with the heat treatment on that steel. It should also be easy enough to maintain the edge.

Cheers


----------



## bigburly912

A 1 of 1 case knife I recently acquired. Doesn’t seem like there are enough traditionals in this thread. Hope you all approve! [emoji3]


----------



## Modernflame

Bigburly912 said:


> Doesn’t seem like there are enough traditionals in this thread. Hope you all approve! [emoji3]



We do, indeed! Bring 'em on. What does it say on that certificate?


----------



## bigburly912

It’s a letter from Gary Scott authenticating the knife came from his personal collection. He was a furniture maker for case and had a huge collection of the rarest case knives.

It’s a 1992 73091 split back celluloid whittler. The only one in that color ever made. Pretty neat knife and it’s beautiful in person.


----------



## chacap

I am a great amateur/collector of Swiss knives, Doukdouk, Opinel, some American and Asian knives without counting the multi-tools (Leatherman, Victorinox, Roxon, Nextool, Ganzo...). My passion for Swiss knives (Victorinox/Wenger, Swiza now..) goes back to scouting so I was about 10 years old.Since I have more than 250 Swiss knives without counting the others (Case, Böker,Buck, CRKT...). I constantly have a Swiss knife ( S.A.K) in my pocket, at the moment it is a Victorinox Compact , very practical and not bulky.
the last to arrive: "Victorinox Traveller Lite " United Nations high Commissioner fort Refugees"​


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks to you lot I have my new Tenacious.
Here it is with my other two less practical Sptdercos.





P


----------



## bigburly912

Legion custom knife works thru-hiker neck knife/edc. For the money this is a really hard to beat knife. Linen micarta handle, brass pins, great heat treat on the 1095. It’s 3/32” thick. Made very well and looks good too!


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Thanks to you lot I have my new Tenacious.Here it is with my other two less practical Sptdercos.
> 
> P



That Spyderwrench has seen some use! I love it. What do you think of the lock on the Tenacious? Any trouble operating one handed?


----------



## Modernflame

Bigburly912 said:


> Legion custom knife works thru-hiker neck knife/edc. For the money this is a really hard to beat knife. Linen micarta handle, brass pins, great heat treat on the 1095. It’s 3/32” thick. Made very well and looks good too!




Carrying two knives and two lights on my person clearly is not sufficient. I need a neck knife! Is this what you would recommend?


----------



## bigburly912

It’s a little heavy for a neck knife. I use it in the kydex as a pocket slip. If you want a more appropriately sized neck knife go after a CRKT minimalist. Good little knives. I highly recommend the Thru-Hiker but it’s such a substantial hunk of a knife it really is better in a pocket.


----------



## peter yetman

Modernflame said:


> That Spyderwrench has seen some use! I love it. What do you think of the lock on the Tenacious? Any trouble operating one handed?


One handed is fine. I misinderstood how the Liner Lock works. I thought it was like a Compression Lock but on the lower side.
Actaually the Spyderwrench looks more tired than it is. The blade is getting worn and the screwedriver bits have gone a little brown, but it still does the job. It must be at least 20 years old.
P


----------



## xxo

Sos24 said:


> Here is also a picture of some of my other SAKs. In addition to loving the different models for their different tool sets, I also love the special edition scales. Here are a few of them - the Yeoman (also pictured above), a modified SAK that is the Yeoman toolset plus a wood saw, a Camper, and a Compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have many fixed blades, but my most prized is a Western that had been my Grandfather’s knife which my Dad gave me. it is pictured with a SAK Fieldmaster.




I really like the idea of a Yeoman with a saw. Always thought they should bring back the Scientist and then offer it with a saw as well. I have a bunch of SAKs with saws and find them very useful.






These with some multitools and fixed blades mixed in:






Top to bottom: Falkkniven F1, Hunter, Huntsman, Gerber Big Rock, Farmer, Hiker, Wayne Fears Survival Knife, Leatherman Wave, Spyderco Temperance 2, Swisstool Spirit, Leatherman Blast.


Your Grand Father's Western knife is real nice too!


----------



## xxo

chacap said:


> I am a great amateur/collector of Swiss knives, Doukdouk, Opinel, some American and Asian knives without counting the multi-tools (Leatherman, Victorinox, Roxon, Nextool, Ganzo...). My passion for Swiss knives (Victorinox/Wenger, Swiza now..) goes back to scouting so I was about 10 years old.Since I have more than 250 Swiss knives without counting the others (Case, Böker,Buck, CRKT...). I constantly have a Swiss knife ( S.A.K) in my pocket, at the moment it is a Victorinox Compact , very practical and not bulky.



Seems like we have similar tastes in knives. I like the Compact a lot, I have a good assortment of SAK's but for some reason I have never got around getting a Compact.


----------



## xxo

peter yetman said:


> Thanks to you lot I have my new Tenacious.
> Here it is with my other two less practical Sptdercos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P



The Tenacious looks real good! 

I also like serrated Spyderco Rescue knives, it's amazing how sharp they can get on a Sharpmaker.


Looks like a lot of metal has been ground off your SpyderRench - a good knife maker could probably regrind it for you.


----------



## xxo

Bigburly912 said:


> View attachment 11496
> 
> 
> Legion custom knife works thru-hiker neck knife/edc. For the money this is a really hard to beat knife. Linen micarta handle, brass pins, great heat treat on the 1095. It’s 3/32” thick. Made very well and looks good too!



I like the looks of that! Here's a few of mine, they are all cheapo's but I find them to be very practical:






From the top down: Cold Steel K4 (a great little portable kitchen knife), Outdooredge Wedge (very handy for small cutting jobs), Cold Steel Bird and Trout (a versatile, minimalist, classic design), Wedge II (big brother to the Wedge), Meyerco Buddy System (an old Blackie Collins design, I believe), Cammilus Arclite (very thin - easy to conceal under a shirt) and last is the CRKT Doug Ritter Altoids kit knife.


----------



## peter yetman

xxo said:


> Looks like a lot of metal has been ground off your SpyderRench - a good knife maker could probably regrind it for you.


I've been looking for someone to restore that edge. There's a knifemaker I've found in the UK, never thought of asking him.
I shall do so shortly, thank you.

Here's my ancient Swiss Army Knife, I found it in the woods many years ago. It lives on my Sound Desk and is mainly used for opening bottles and bags of nuts, plus cutting insulating tape. It's now so worn that the logo has disappeared.
P


----------



## Modernflame

I found this beauty at a local gun and knife show. Next thing I knew it was following me home. This is the Matterhorn from Bark River Knives in A2 tool steel. First production run. The handle material is C-Tek, which consists of a honeycomb shaped aluminium lattice filled in with epoxy resin. Quite stunning. I had to upgrade my KME system with the convexing rod in order to service the dazzling convex edges on the Bark River knives. 











Here's another new addition to the family. I love the Spyderco PM2, but I'm somewhat lukewarm on the S110v blade steel. This is probably heresy among knife nerds, but I prefer the well balanced characteristics of S35vn. I bought aftermarket titanium scales from Flytanium for this knife, but I regretted the decision as soon as I installed them. This knife is more comfortable dressed down.


----------



## xevious

Got my first Spyderco, the Vrango.


----------



## Modernflame

I absolutely _love_ the blade shape of the Vrango. Too bad I lack the tools and the skill to keep it sharp. I'd surely end up rounding off that gorgeous pointed corner between the tanto and the recurve. Just curious, do you free hand sharpen?

Last night I experimented with bench stones using my poor Opinel #8 as a guinea pig. It's not pretty and I removed too much steel, but it's usefully sharp after stropping.


----------



## Modernflame

I live in a place where automatic knives are legal, so I thought it would be a waste not to try a Microtech. This is their LUDT, a side opening auto with CTS 204P super steel. The fit and finish put me in mind of CRK, although the handle material is aluminum, not titanium. This one is gray anodized with a bronze finish on the blade. It has a sharpening choil! The factory edge will last a long time, but the choil improves the quality of my life as an amateur knife sharpener. It is a compact, lightweight tool and very easy to carry.


----------



## nbp

Sorry guys, it has taken me waaay too long to get to posting some blades here. Many have come and gone over the years, but here's what I have right now. There are probably a couple cheapies stashed around but these are the ones worth looking at. Probably a half dozen multitools as well, but that's not really the topic of this thread. Okay, on to some slicers. 

Spydercos: Pacific Salt, Delica 4, Caly 3 CF






Automatics: Piranha X, Microtech Ultratech, Heretic Manticore X, Heretic Cleric











Titanium Framelocks: Chris Reeve Lg Sebenza Insingo, Lg Sebenza Insingo CF, Sm Inkosi, WE Knife Co. 











Fixed Blades: Landi CTS, Landi Kinzua, Landi RSK, Stroker Knives Bushcraft


----------



## Modernflame

nbp said:


> Sorry guys, it has taken me waaay too long to get to posting some blades here.



It took three months plus change, but it was worth the wait.  Your collection is stunning! I'm really digging your Sebenzas. The edges look great, too. Dying to get my hands on a 31!


----------



## nbp

Thanks bro! Yeah autos and ti framelocks have been my muses when it comes to knives the last couple of years. Wish I could keep everything, especially all the CRKs I tried but alas they come and go. Lg Sebbies are where it’s at. That plain Insingo would probably be the knife I’d choose if I had to use one knife for the rest of my life. Well, until CRK decides to make a damascus Insingo,,,, I’d promise my firstborn for a plain jane dammy Insingo. 

The WE Knife Co. knives are fantastic knives for the money. While it doesn’t give me the same pride of ownership as a Sebenza, the materials, machining and tolerances are outstanding. If you like Ti framelocks and excellent steel for half the price of a USA midtech, check them out. Don’t let the country of origin fool you. There is a place for them in any collection in my opinion. I like to say that WE is not my favorite knife, but it is my most carried knife. It flips like a beast. 

Btw, our member desertsnake is friends with the guy who makes those Stroker knives and they are phenomenal knives at an amazing value. If you need a fixed blade, seriously, get in touch with him to see what he’s got.


----------



## peter yetman

Sorry to be dim. What defines an Automatic?
Is that where the blade is spring loaded?
P


----------



## nbp

Yes, where a button or slider fires the blade out into position to be used. Side openers have to be closed then by hand, as do single action out the fronts. Double action out the fronts retract the blade as well by pulling back on the slider.


----------



## peter yetman

Thank you, it's been bothering me for ages.
P


----------



## nbp

Here's something a little different, but I don't know where else to post it. My grandpa turned 90 last October. I mentioned him earlier in the thread as the one I got my EDC genes from, haha. He is still in awesome shape and lives in his own house and needs very little help, drives, goes on trips etc. But he is talking about downsizing, so we are kind of thinking about what things he has that we want to keep in the family, lest he throws them out or donates them and we find out later family heirlooms have disappeared. 

I specifically asked about his hunting rifle, as it's one thing I really wanted to keep. So we met for lunch and he gave it to me. It's a J. Stevens model 325, only made from 1947-1949. Not an expensive gun, but he bought it when he was about 18 in ~1947 after saving up money working at a bowling alley setting pins, and hunted with it for 60 years, putting a lot of meat on the table for his family. The fore-end had a crack in it when he got it but he was learning cabinet making as a trade so he disassembled the gun and carefully repaired and refinished the stock. The gun case was made locally from a hide from a deer he shot. He has had the gun now about 72 years! I am very honored to be the new caretaker of the gun.  






In addition, he gave me a few knives he had collected over the years, so I thought I would post them up. They are well worn, aren't worth anything really, but I am happy to have them. A little piece of his history. 






This old Herter's bowie he bought at the Milwaukee sport show when he was 15 and was starting hunting, for about $1.50. He used it for 75 years. And as worn as it looks, the thing still still shaves up a sheet of paper!! My dad is good with leather and made this replacement sheath for him years ago when the original wore out. I'm proud of this one.


----------



## Modernflame

Our greatest generation, once again handing down examples of how to care for things and make them last. That's a very inspiring post.


----------



## nbp

Yeah to be honest, I felt a little ashamed carrying a $400 Sebbie in my pocket when he gave me those knives. I couldn’t wear out the knives and other bladed tools I have in three lifetimes, and he was an outdoorsman for decades catching fish, deer hunting, camping, on a relatively few dollars worth of knives and other tools. It shows it’s not just the tool but the man (or woman of course) behind the tools. Granted, the situation is a little different. When he was my age he was married with four kids and I’m single, but still. I hope someone is still using my Sebenzas in 70 years.


----------



## archimedes

I think that one difference is that even modest tools 70 years ago were designed to last, if taken care of and maintained.

Now, the market is divided (mostly) into cheap disposable "junk" versus pricey "heirloom" quality items.

Nothing wrong with buying fine tools that last, but way tougher to afford now.


----------



## bigburly912

Just a couple of ZTs.


----------



## bigburly912

Now if I can figure out how to post clear pictures from my phone


----------



## Modernflame

nbp said:


> I hope someone is still using my Sebenzas in 70 years.



Look on the bright side. *For a mere 100 times what your grandfather paid for his knife, your grandchildren can send your Sebbie back to CRK for a new blade if they wear out the original. 

*Prices not adjusted for future inflation.:duh2:


----------



## nbp

Bigburly912 said:


> Just a couple of ZTs.



Nothing wrong with that! ZT makes a very fine knife! Plenty of variety too for all different folks. 



Modernflame said:


> Look on the bright side. *For a mere 100 times what your grandfather paid for his knife, your grandchildren can send your Sebbie back to CRK for a new blade if they wear out the original.
> 
> *Prices not adjusted for future inflation.:duh2:



Lol. Well the 21 is already out of production so I suspect by then all the warranty blades will be long gone. They will have to make do with an oddly shaped blade after too many sharpenings. Haha


----------



## 5S8Zh5

620220 GEC Easy Pocket Congress.


----------



## Modernflame

Bigburly912 said:


> Just a couple of ZTs.



Which ZTs are those, bro?



nbp said:


> Lol. Well the 21 is already out of production...



First world confession. The fact that the 21s are out of production has caused me some angst. Should I get one while I still can? Should I just wait for the 31? Both?!



5S8Zh5 said:


> 620220 GEC Easy Pocket Congress.



Dude, I love GEC. If I could find a #93 Ramsfoot, I would buy it at super sonic speed.


----------



## bigburly912

Modernflame said:


> Which ZTs are those, bro?



Both are variants of the 0350. Built like tanks and s30v steel is tough enough/easy enough to manage for literally anything. The tiger stripe is dlc coated and the other is a stone wash finish. My coworker has already claimed the stone wash that I just received in case I decide to sell one of them. I’ve got a feeling he will be waiting a while. : )


----------



## xevious

My small, modest knife collection. Started about 8 years ago with the SOG X-Ray Vision. Then a few months later, found the SOG Vulcan Tanto. After the Ganzo 707, I took a very long break. The SanRenMu I'd been using as a mini EDC doesn't have a clip and after some time, I wanted to get something a little better. The Spyderco Vrango was a big step up! A lot more expensive than the others. But it's a very beautifully machined & designed knife. To keep wear to a minimum, I bought a cheap Lemifshe D2 knife as a beater. But... it's _really_ good value for the money!


----------



## Modernflame

I'm in a knife buying mood. Decided to keep it inexpensive and get a Steel Will Modus in D2 steel. Daddy is saving for a Sebenza.


----------



## nbp

Modernflame said:


> First world confession. The fact that the 21s are out of production has caused me some angst. Should I get one while I still can? Should I just wait for the 31? Both?!



Hard to say. I’m not sure how many tweaks there are to the 31 since I don’t think anyone has them in hand yet. Unless you’re familiar with the 21 you might not notice much difference, I dunno. If you want a NEW 21 now is the time to grab one while there’s still some stock. There will always be lightly used 21s out there as they made a lot of them. Or buy both... you won’t go wrong having a few different ones, and they are easy to sell.


----------



## bigburly912

Very easy to fake as well, be weary of where you buy


----------



## Modernflame

xevious said:


> My small, modest knife collection.



Thanks for the photos, man. Could I trouble you for a photo of the Ganzo and the Lemifshe in the open position?



Bigburly912 said:


> Very easy to fake as well, be weary of where you buy



Truth! Authorized dealers only!


----------



## TomK85

My custom is almost ready. Can’t wait


----------



## bigburly912

Does he/she have a webpage?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Got more info? Steel, caebon or stainless? Length, thickness?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## TomK85

Bigburly912 said:


> Does he/she have a webpage?



Unfortunately not. He was a professional knifemaker but due to a brain injury he needed to stop. Now he solely makes them as a hobby. Around 3/4 knives a year and has a waiting list of several years

They are completely handmade without CNC. The only parts he doesn’t make are the blank damast and the screws. Everything else is made by hand and his level to details is second to none.btw he is on CPF too. Real flashlight fanatic. 

Check how the clip is attached


----------



## TomK85

Bullzeyebill said:


> Got more info? Steel, caebon or stainless? Length, thickness?
> 
> Thanks, Bill



To be honest I have never took any measurements. Is it Bjorkmanstwist Damast. Consists of different steel. As it is hollow ground, it is an excellent slicer. 

This is my other knife from this series. Is it a slipjoint. The tension of the spring is adjustable and it has and hardened insert in the spring.


----------



## TomK85

These are the other knives from this series. There are 3 in the making. They won’t be made after those are finished.


----------



## bigburly912

Amazing work. Congrats on owning such a piece.


----------



## desert.snake

nbp said:


> In addition, he gave me a few knives he had collected over the years, so I thought I would post them up. They are well worn, aren't worth anything really, but I am happy to have them. A little piece of his history.




Here you are not quite right, Puma and Fiskars great knives  Puma still in this state is expensive, on the back of the castle I see the number, but it’s bad if you enter it here, you will know when it was made https://www.pumaknives.de/en/faqs


----------



## 5S8Zh5

My most used blade - sheepsfoot. Here on a Schrade Stockman 340T Old Timer. A gift from my Dad more than 4 decades ago.


----------



## TomK85

It is ready!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Would be nice to see the"tell"part re this knife.

Bill


----------



## TomK85

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would be nice to see the"tell"part re this knife.
> 
> Bill



Help me out, the tell part?


----------



## peter yetman

He means, tell us a bit about the knife. We're all fascinated and want to know more about it.
P


----------



## jrgold

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would be nice to see the"tell"part re this knife.
> 
> Bill



Read up a little ways guys 


That’s really a beautiful custom, congrats!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

TomK85 said:


> Help me out, the tell part?



The thread title: [h=2]Knife Chatter. Show and Tell![/h]
Bill

Name of knife , model mumber?

Bill


----------



## nbp

Bill, see Posts 108-110.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks nbp. I missed the follow up comments after my original post.

Bill


----------



## Sos24

Today’s carry - Swiss Army Fieldmaster and Shirogorov Neon.


----------



## peter yetman

Constantly on my person..






P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Constantly on my person...



I'm delighted that the Tenacious is faithfully separating matter for you. I trust that the Sharpmaker is keeping the edge tip top?

I love the HDS, but you'll need to say more about the switch...


----------



## Modernflame

I'm pleased to introduce my new friends from Hinderer Knives. This is the Jurassic with the slicer grind and the XM18 skinny skinner. As a regular dude who can't afford a full on custom knife, these are high end knives that represent the next evolution of my sickness. While I love CRK, I never fully embraced the thumb stud. Also, the 20CV steel is an upgrade in terms of edge retention and corrosion resistance when compared to the S35VN.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

I've gone mostly to fixed blade stuff...


----------



## bigburly912

Some of those holsters are just terrible. You should send them to me to save some embarrassment. [emoji16]


----------



## jrgold

Bark River Gunny Hunter, Elmax, Buckeye Burl scales







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame

jrgold said:


> Bark River Gunny Hunter, Elmax, Buckeye Burl scales



The endless variety of handle material makes Bark River stand out. It's a beautiful knife. What do you like about it? How have you put it to use?


----------



## jrgold

Modernflame said:


> The endless variety of handle material makes Bark River stand out. It's a beautiful knife. What do you like about it? How have you put it to use?



Brk has some great options. I do a lot of carving and woodcraft, ive used this as a rough shaper when in the outdoors. I have smaller carving knives for more detailed stuff. I also like a general camp knife that’s not to large. A smaller blade with a good size handle just feels right to me. If theres a task that needs something bigger than this Ill grab a hatchet or axe. I’ve used this to make a pot hanger, feather sticks, cutting up food, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGT

Deleted post


----------



## JimIslander

Meatcrafter Boning Knife. Love it. Carving up some whitetail quarters as soon as they thaw.


----------



## bigburly912

I hear whitetail has been known to cause cancer in the state of California. You should send all your reserves to me and the meatcrafter just in case any residue on is on it.


----------



## JimIslander

bigburly912 said:


> I hear whitetail has been known to cause cancer in the state of California. You should send all your reserves to me and the meatcrafter just in case any residue on is on it.



Thankfully I left my home state of California for South Carolina in 1981.:thumbsup:


----------



## raggie33

Well my knife sucks compared to the knifes above but I like it for the price which was 9 bucks shipped. It's all I could afford https://photos.app.goo.gl/JVfpWgLXd2kkUYRY8


----------



## candlepowerlover

Your De Wit photos got my started on collecting knives a few weeks ago! Would love to know anything else about them as far as pricing too. I'm keeping my eye out everywhere online to try and locate his knives for sale used with no luck. I did find his site at least and will be emailing him.



TomK85 said:


> My custom is almost ready. Can’t wait


----------



## Random Dan

Back when I got my tax refund I put most of it in savings like a responsible adult, but I set some of it aside for a wild knife purchase. After no small amount of reading and watching youtube reviews I settled on the Medford Praetorian Slim. Is has all the signature style of a Medford, but is actually reasonably proportioned for a pocket knife. I just got it today so I haven't done much cutting with it yet, but so far I'm very impressed by it's feel and by how well that hollow grind slices. Overall I'm loving it so far!











And here's a size comparison with some of my other "large" folders. T-B: Kershaw Bareknuckle, TRM Atom, Praetorian, Benchmade 940, North Arm Skaha, Protech Malibu.


----------



## Modernflame

Random Dan said:


> After no small amount of reading and watching youtube reviews I settled on the Medford Praetorian Slim.



Stunning! I think it's a gem and perhaps the best Medford has to offer. S90v, right?


----------



## Random Dan

Modernflame said:


> Stunning! I think it's a gem and perhaps the best Medford has to offer. S90v, right?



I certainly think it is. It's pretty similar to the slim midi but I like it's style much more. It still keeps the praetorian profile which is just a super unique look. 

Also the compound grind on the tanto blades is sweeeeeet. 

This one is S35vn. I think the S90V ones are limited runs but I never looked into it because I'd rather have S35vn anyway.


----------



## Sos24

Shirogorov HatiOn


----------



## Modernflame

Random Dan said:


> This one is S35vn. I think the S90V ones are limited runs but I never looked into it because I'd rather have S35vn anyway.



Me too. Some of those steels, like s90v, that sell out for edge retention have other undesirable characteristics.


----------



## nbp

Updated automatics picture. I really love carrying OTFs in addition to what I like to call "heavy folders".


----------



## nbp

desert.snake said:


> Here you are not quite right, Puma and Fiskars great knives  Puma still in this state is expensive, on the back of the castle I see the number, but it’s bad if you enter it here, you will know when it was made https://www.pumaknives.de/en/faqs




Sergey, I never did thank you for setting me straight on this! I thought these were just cheap things, that I would keep only out of nostalgia for grandpa. But you are right. I did some research and this Puma Game Warden was made in 1972, and was about $30 way back then! The current models of this knife are over $200. Apparently these were made quite well. My grandpa found this one on the side of the road while walking the dog many years ago. This one is very tarnished and the blade is scratched to heck so it would not fetch the most collectible prices now but that's okay I will keep it anyways. I would like to get it cleaned up and polished a bit though; I think it could be a very nice folder to have. The Fiskars in the middle doesn't seem to be anything too special, but a nice sharp bushcraft knife. However the puukko style knife on the top is more special than I thought too. It was made by a Finnish cutlery company called Hackman, and this puukko was designed by a famous Finnish artist/designer named Tapio Wirrkala. This one is also pretty tattered, but in good condition these old knives are pretty desirable too and can fetch even $150 or more. I plan to keep this one too, but I would like to polish this one up a bit. Since I have Finnish heritage it is neat to have a traditional style Finnish style knife also. I need to do some research on the best ways to attack these projects. But who knew? I thought these were mostly just junky knives at first but they are actually things people even today are collecting! You were quite right my friend! 

A couple other pictures.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

A catch and release traditional: Bulldog 1st Generation Coal Miner Stockman, brown jigged bone and carbon steel.


----------



## Random Dan

Well I finally joined the CRK mafia. I've been eyeing a small 31 ever since I first saw pictures of them, as I like the pocket clip and lack of unnecessary hole in the handle, but I held off due to reports of lock geometry problems. Then I came across a small pj 21 for sale for $250 and I decided to give it a try. If I end up liking it enough I might get a 31 down the road.





And here it is next to some of its main competition for "favorite ~7" ti framelock", a title which is surprisingly competitive in my collection.




L-R: Monterey Bay Knives EZC 2.0, Sharp By Design Micro Evo Typhoon, Pena X-Series Zulu, CRK Small Sebenza 21.

It's hard to pick a favorite. I love the traditional styling of the Pena, and since it has optional nail nick opening I can hand it to someone and they can at least figure out how to open it. The Typhoon has the best pocket clip of any knife I've ever owned, I like how the holes in the handle provide a super solid grip, and the flipping action is excellent. The EZC has a super clean look and I love marveling at the machining of the one-piece handle, plus it slices really well with the full flat grind. All of them are reasonable thin behind the edge and cut very well, in addition to having essentially flawless fit and finish.

It remains to be seen how the Sebenza will fit in, but so far I like the hollow ground blade and it definitely makes the best sound when it opens. I'll probably take it apart to remove the lanyard and add some more tension to the pocket clip before carrying it again.


----------



## Alexlight

My last purchase connected with knives was ordering of a professional meat slicer. Anyway, it was a good choice. I'm not sure how often I will use it, but now I'm satisfied completely. I feel myself a pro chef while using this slicer.


----------



## Xander Bolanos

:duh2:I EDC 2 Knives one for work and one for my civvy time.
I love my Boker Breacher its a cheap under $40 440a Tanto design with a stonewash blade. I have used it as prybar, log splitter, general hacker and slicer, dropped it on concrete, even ate poop at 20mph riding my Boosted Board Mini X, the direct hit and slide didn’t even damage the kydex sheath or G10 handles. 
In my personal time, I carry a Benchmade Model 42 Springer with 154cm blade, considered by many as a Holy Grail 😇
I can’t explain how much I enjoy this Balisong its a fabled model 42 , Titanium Channel handles, and upgraded with Phosphorus Bronze washers what else needs to be said. 
I flip the 42 regularly and recently sent it in for a spa day at Benchmade, otherwise I don’t cut anything with it, and its mainly for amusement but its not dull just in case.


----------



## lion504

Para 3 LW with Spyderedge...


----------



## boo5ted

SAK Compact and the Sinner.


----------



## Modernflame

These two knives represent my third and fourth attempts to love the Spyderco PM2. I have finally succeeded. I found fault with the first two PM2s, even after a preliminary use of the Para 3, because the knives are difficult to disassemble. That, and I was eager as an enthusiast to try different things. Having been around the block, I recognize the superiority of this model as a cutting tool and I forgive its former sins. Both of these before you are Bento Box Shop exclusives. The green handled knife is in K390, and the lovely blue one is in M390. While I regard the PM2 as a masterpiece of engineering, I must add that both blades are slightly off center. This is difficult to accept due to the price and the tenure of this knife. Spyderco ought to have perfected assembly by now. Also, the factory edge on the M390 version came with a visible burr running two thirds the length of the blade. If I were not a well equipped sharpening hobbyist, I would be disappointed, but alas, perfect factory edges are rare. Apart from those flaws, I am delighted with both purchases. Spyderco's genius lies not only in the design, but in the multiplicity of steel options. The PM2 is a knife nerd's sandbox, currently having easily available options in S30V, S35VN, S110V, K390, M390, and Maxamet, to say nothing of other sprint runs in 10V, 204P, Rex45 and others. I'm quite happy with a PM2 in my pocket, although I do worry about rust affecting the nested steel liners. Because disassembly is a challenge, I can't readily clean and lubricate them. If moisture is able to seep in between the G10 and the steel liners, then my logic is that EDCi can also. Thus, I have made every effort to saturate the area with this anti-corrosive, in hopes that it will ward off rust forever. According to YouTube lore, some have said that the PM2 is the Buck 110 of our generation. I do not know whether that has been asserted or by whom, but the logic holds true for me.


----------



## xxo

Well finally got a Cold Steel Finn Hawk that I have wanted for some time. Glad I did, the Finn Hawk seems nicer than my Mora Clipper and Swedish Army knife, has a nice solid feel to it with a very comfortable handle. Came shaving sharp, but not TP slicing sharp - a quick trip to the Sharpmaker should fix that. A lot of people have complained that the sheath is too tight but I like it a little tight since I will carry this more in a bag than on my belt and I don't want it coming out of the sheath. I always worry about this with the Clipper sheathes which I usually secure with a ranger band or even 100 MPH tape to keep them coming out of the sheath in a pack. If I intended to carry the Finn Hawk or a Mora for extended periods on a belt I would get a better sheath.


----------



## Modernflame

xxo said:


> Came shaving sharp, but not TP slicing sharp - a quick trip to the Sharpmaker should fix that.



It is a fine knife. Actually, I didn't know it existed until now, so thank you for introducing me. Will the Sharpmaker not produce a micro bevel on your scandi grind?


----------



## desmobob

Here's one you don't see often: a Lone Wolf Harsey T2. I have both red laminate and green laminate versions...


----------



## xxo

Modernflame said:


> It is a fine knife. Actually, I didn't know it existed until now, so thank you for introducing me. Will the Sharpmaker not produce a micro bevel on your scandi grind?




Yup it will. I am not a big fan of the so called "scandi" grind for most things. These edge grinds are used a lot on cheap knives and machetes because the manufacture does not have to grind the blade, just the edge. Some people like these edges for wood working and because they find them easy to get the angle right when sharpening free hand. I find that "scandi" edges chip and roll a lot and you need to take off a bunch of metal each time you sharpen. I find that I can get them sharper on the sharpmaker very easily and that the edge lasts longer.


----------



## Modernflame

This is my new Sebenza 21 ( I have my doubts about the 31).






I've come full circle. After spending untold, spousally bereaved funds on my flashlight addiction, I was determined to explore pocket knives more frugally. I failed.






The first concept was to buy a Chris Reeve Inkosi, name it the ultimate, then relax, quite secure in the knowledge that I had a superior knife. Then I wanted to pursue super steels. Chasing theoretical cuts per edge, I find, is like flashaholics chasing lumens. Just not a race for me. Afterward, I became a geometry snob. This leads me back to the Sebenza. Is s35vn a super steel? No, not by modern standards. However, the deep hollow grind and generous sharpening choil promise a long service life without thickening up. Combine the pivot bushing and the end user serviceability, and there's no struggle with thread locker or blade centering.

Given the infamously tight tolerances of CRK knives, the edge on this specimen serves as comic relief. The convex shape aside, this one is so uneven that the tip looks bent. One side is about 22 dps, while the other is about 18. These people claim to fuss over one tenth of a thousandth of an inch, but they can't build a jig for the knife sharpening dude? Well, at least they didn't burn the edge of this one. I can fix the rest, although I must say that as a knife sharpener, I would never allow this to leave my workbench.






For a closer look:


----------



## bigburly912

I never understood the love for the Chris reeve knives. I had a local knife store show me a few samples and I found a similar looking tip on a few samples. Not one of them, many of them. I can’t justify the money.


----------



## Modernflame

bigburly912 said:


> I never understood the love for the Chris reeve knives. I had a local knife store show me a few samples and I found a similar looking tip on a few samples. Not one of them, many of them. I can’t justify the money.




They are certainly not for everyone, bro. Are they worth the cost in terms of materials per dollar? No, obviously not. Personally, I think the sum of the parts is greater than the list of ingredients. The edge is easy enough for me to fix, but I can see why they would be a disappointment for other folks.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Are you gowning to contact Reeves re your issue?

Bill


----------



## nbp

Is the whole blade that uneven side compared to side or just that smidge on the tip? I would agree that a pro should do a much better job than that, but I always struggle with sharpening the tips on my knives and can see how they can get a little off kilter at the very point. I think their Insingo blade is the best ever and much prefer it to the clip point but that’s another topic. I’m sure if you contact them and send it in to the spa they will resharpen that for you. It sucks, but nothing made by people is perfect 100% of the time.


----------



## Modernflame

Bullzeyebill said:


> Are you gowning to contact Reeves re your issue?
> 
> Bill



Nah, they'd only put it back on the belt grinder and remove a lot more steel. I've forgiven as much from other manufacturers (e.g. Spyderco and Benchmade). Since I have a Wicked Edge, it's a simple trick to measure the angles and balance it out. My purpose was to report honestly about this imprecision in the midst of superior build quality.



nbp said:


> Is the whole blade that uneven side compared to side or just that smidge on the tip?



It's the whole edge. I see the same disparity at the heel, although I'm aware that the factory sharpener must change angles near the belly in order to maintain an even bevel height as the blade thickness increases toward the tip. The tip is oddly shaped, even from a profile view. Again, it's hardly worth sending it in when I have the means to fix it at home.

Edit: I've rarely met a perfectly executed factory edge. Microtech has come close. Bark River knives tend to be exceptional. Apart from that I expect that new knives will need aftermarket treatment.


----------



## xxo

xxo said:


> Well finally got a Cold Steel Finn Hawk that I have wanted for some time. Glad I did, the Finn Hawk seems nicer than my Mora Clipper and Swedish Army knife, has a nice solid feel to it with a very comfortable handle. Came shaving sharp, but not TP slicing sharp - a quick trip to the Sharpmaker should fix that. A lot of people have complained that the sheath is too tight but I like it a little tight since I will carry this more in a bag than on my belt and I don't want it coming out of the sheath. I always worry about this with the Clipper sheathes which I usually secure with a ranger band or even 100 MPH tape to keep them coming out of the sheath in a pack. If I intended to carry the Finn Hawk or a Mora for extended periods on a belt I would get a better sheath.




Update: I have had the Finn Hawk for over 7 months and the more I use it the more I like it - it really is an outstanding knife. Cuts much better than I expected and the handle shape is very comfortable and secure, though I would prefer plain hard plastic for the handle without the rubber overmold (Cold Steel has always used a lot of rubber handles, one of the things I am not a fan of).

The plastic sheath is OK for what it is, basically something to stick in a pack or to rig up as a neck knife, but for belt carry it definitely deserves a better sheath.


----------



## chaoss

Some very nice steel in here.
Here is my contribution….


----------



## boo5ted

Newest one landed a couple days ago, Microtech UTX-85.



















She's already fitting in nicely with the other EDCs.


----------



## JimIslander

One of my latest. Rich V _ironwood_ puukko.


----------



## parang




----------



## parang

My Victorinox collection is almost complete.


----------



## desert.snake

Here are a few of mine, 1 or 2 of them are constantly with me. Recently, after one incident, I realized that it does not matter how good the knife is, but if you do not take sharpening devices with you, then all kinds of random circumstances can bring unexpected problems. It's like taking a flashlight but not taking spare batteries. I used to only carry the Norton Fine India stone with me (~400 grit). Now I wear 2 more diamond stones - DMT Extra Coarse (60 micron / 220 mesh) and Eze-Lap Coarse (250 grit).

Grit - mesh - micron quite a confusing system, but it's good that there is a translation table








Gem Cutting Abrasives in Grit, Mesh, and Microns - Gem Society


Using the right gem cutting abrasives is critical for gem cutters. Our grit, mesh, and micron conversion chart will help you choose the correct material.




www.gemsociety.org





Judging by the table, DMT has some kind of own measurement system, since it turns out that my ezelap and this dmt should have the same grain, but in reality dmt is much rougher. But it doesn't matter, they do their job great.

The situation I mentioned at the beginning was this - I went to a party with friends and we make fried meat, all their knives turned out to be very blunt. I sat down to sharpen knives, a few years before I gave them knives from well-hardened D2 ~ 63 HRC and another knife Aus-8 ~ 57-58 HRC, there were also several Tramontina 420J2 ~52 HRC. While I was sharpening, I gave my knife from S30V for work, so as not to waste time. Sharpening D2 with these 3 stones above took about 10 minutes, sharpening Aus-8 took about 5-6 minutes, sharpening Tramontins took about 2 minutes. I gave all the knives to the rest of the people to get it over with. When it was over, I looked - all the knives, including mine, were completely dull again. The reason was the following, these are the cutting boards used by my friends - tempered glass with fruit prints on the back.






It was just a special case. In reality, you can blunt a knife made of the coolest steel if you accidentally touch stones, concrete, or hit hard on bones if the knife is sharpened at a small angle. These 3 little sharpeners helped me out, otherwise it would have taken a lot longer to cook, but I think it makes sense to carry around a diamond board about 6-8 inches (coarse/extra coarse) so that in case of unforeseen circumstances any knife (or Axe) can be sharpened from very dull state more quickly. I think with a large board, sharpening would take 3 times less time than indicated.

Of course, after diamonds on soft steels, a burr sometimes forms and it seems that the knife is very sharp, but it will quickly become dull, so I need Fine India, after it there is no burr on most knives.

And I'm not that crazy now, when I wanted to bring the knife to the state of chopping the hair in limbo, now it is enough to remove the burr and he entered easily into a fingernail most of the length of the blade or cut a newspaper or other similar paper without tearing it.

I like this video, very clearly explained


The last knife here with a serrated Kershaw Random Task 1510ST, steel 440V (now called S60V), I didn't know with using what to sharpen it for a long time, but the edge of the ezelap stone is slightly rounded and has enough diamonds to use it. Result looks scary, but it works and it cuts beautifully.


----------



## parang

Sold a PM2 and bought a Victorinox Traveller and an Alox Classic.





My keychain now feels complete.


----------



## CHNeal

Ive stated before that I am a recovering gear addict. I have a problem with lights, knives, bags and to a lessor degree guns. I was pretty sure it was under control so felt like I could check in here and poke around…
7 Mailoffs later I just got a shipping notice for an Umnumzaan!
I swear flashlights are a gateway drug leading to complete and utter devastation to one’s disposable income!


----------



## caelyx

CHNeal said:


> 7 Mailoffs later I just got a shipping notice for an Umnumzaan!
> I swear flashlights are a gateway drug leading to complete and utter devastation to one’s disposable income!


Agreed! My freshly-acquired Sebenzas and en-route Inkosi put me in a similar space


----------



## nbp

Two-tone PM2. Flytanium scale on the backside and blurple G10 on the presentation side. Slides into the pocket easily on the smooth Ti, but has some grip. A fun combo to bump this thread up.


----------



## Shorttime




----------



## desert.snake

Garden knife with one-sided bevel, like Emerson tactical knives. I read that one-sided sharpening helps gardeners make smoother cuts, but I have a suspicion that it is much cheaper and faster to make a bevel in one side than with both, that is, the reason is only to save time and money. Now it's a mushroom knife 💫


----------



## jz6342

Here’s my latest bargain find; Tangram brand but made by Kizer


----------



## xevious

Seeing so many people posting about their knife acquisitions on various EDC/flashlight forums, it can be so tempting to keep growing the collection. There are a lot of great deals out there to be had for reasonable money these days. And then of course, the allure of going all in on a $400+ knife that should last you a lifetime. My "semi-grail" was a Spyderco Spydiechef, in place of the Slysz Bowie that's discontinued... but I kept missing out on nice used examples at the price I wanted. Then a major sales deal over on Chicago Knife Works, and I ended up with a new Kizer Wanderer well below the used Spydie prices. And frankly, it's so damn close I'm happy with it. Hunt is over.

But I hadn't yet found the right mini EDC knife. My smallest comes in at just under 2" and has a titanium frame, too small for a clip (just a hole for a split ring). So easy to toss in a coin pocket and it's superb with D2 steel--holds a nice edge and cuts practically everything I need to cut. Still, I wanted something a little larger, something I could clip inside my pocket. And finally, I stumbled upon it. The CRKT Squid. This is a very popular knife. CRKT has been making them for a few years and with a nice range of variations. I'd been growing hungry for micarta and then saw the Squid came with a micarta option. In fact, a few of them. At first I got the "copper" finished version. It's a beauty. But alas, after wearing it a bit, I noticed scratches becoming revealed on the clip. So I expect in time the coating would come off. I wanted a version that would be a little more robust. Enter the stone finished version. BINGO. 








This knife is absolutely perfect for me. The blade length is terrific and its nice wide stance gives excellent strength. Plus, being so stout, the body is easy to grip. Very comfortable and ergonomic for a knife this size. Yeah, it's a little weird having micarta on one side and stainless steel on the opposite... but frankly, after a while I've come to appreciate the "Janus" factor. The action was a little stiff at first, but with a little lube and a few weeks of flipping open/closed, it's now quite smooth. So easy to snap open. And the diminutive size is so convenient. I've also come to find that when I take it out, No one nearby is startled. It looks harmless. No bulging 3~4" gleaming steel blade. It does not flash, so no eye snagging offered. Just what I wanted. No muss, no fuss. Unlike the Rover 2000TC which was a maintenance nightmare. 😄


----------



## jz6342

Here's my latest - Boker Atlas Multi. Pretty handy little knife, even though I'm not a big fan of slip joints.


----------



## Shorttime

Bonus flashlight content. Guess where else I posted this picture?







Or, don't. It's the internet, I ain't gonna give out orders.


----------



## Shorttime

Out of the box, into the pocket. No safe queens.


----------



## SamKormak

nbp said:


> Two-tone PM2. Flytanium scale on the backside and blurple G10 on the presentation side. Slides into the pocket easily on the smooth Ti, but has some grip. A fun combo to bump this thread up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CRKT clip is kinda wobly right now but it's been a few years at this point(picked it up back in 2020 while stocking up on 223 ammo at the local store)



How's the clip on PM2? I've read somewhere it becomes wobbly after few months, but that doesn't sound like spyderco at all


----------

